# Goose cleaning



## the_waterwolf

Does anyone know of anywhere that I could take whole geese for processing in NW Ohio or SE Michigan?


----------



## joekacz

Try to google poultry cleaning or pheasant farm's in your area and they might lead you in the right direction.


----------



## Smitty82

Have you thought about trying it yourself?


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## kingfisher72

I think OP means plucked, gutted and packaged, not breast-ed out. If you have an Amish community near you there will be someone who processes chickens. They will pluck geese for you. It is a huge chore. I will sometimes pluck a goose enough that the breast plate area is clean. Then remove the whole breast plate with heavy shears. It makes for a nice roast goose with skin on without having to pluck the whole bird.


----------



## the_waterwolf

I breasted the birds out. I want to dress a whole goose for Christmas. it looks like there is a waxing technique that I may try.


----------



## the_waterwolf




----------



## garhtr

the_waterwolf said:


> I want to dress a whole goose for Christmas.


 I breast most out and save the legs for smoking but I occasionally "dry" pluck one or two for the oven and it's not that big of a chore 15 -20 mins tops.
I singe the pin feathers (late season birds have very few) and hair with a wrap of burning newspaper.
For one or two birds I personally wouldn't go to the trouble of paraffin waxing.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## M R DUCKS

Probably too late,
but
also, probably *not feasible for the average hunter(s)*, but, when I interned and guided at a Duck Hunting Club, we had a "tray" of hot wax/paraffin. First we cut the wings off...heads left on for I D requirements... we would quickly insert the birds, rub a little, hang them on a hook above the wax, then squeeze out the excess wax, then quickly cool in a barrel of water. Once cooled, we would sit around a galvanized tub and pick, (or more like peel) the feathers off of the birds. To me, it's the only way to go. The waxed feathers also made great fire starters!
For me and friends we just fillet the breast off.


----------



## Smitty82

I’m clueless on this, What does waxing a bird do?


----------



## Lewzer

Remove all the feathers and little hairs so you're left with the dimpled skin to oven roast the whole goose like a roasted chicken.

Kind of like a bikini wax for the whole bird.


----------



## M.Magis

Never done a goose, but have plucked a turkey and bunches of chickens. Why wouldn't a scald in hot water work the same on a goose? It's not fun, but only one isn't that bad.


----------



## mike hunt

Breast them out, make jerky or smokies, and buy a chicken for your Christmas dinner


----------

